# $1K in two days



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Is it possible?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

12hr days? Hustling and lucky? Um, er, ah......not me for sure.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Only if your in a top market, and new years eve happens two nights in a row, or you get a 1000 mile fare that takes you two days of straight driving...


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Only if your in a top market, and new years eve happens two nights in a row, or you get a 1000 mile fare that takes you two days of straight driving...


Do we have a list somewhere for the top markets?


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes, 20x48=$960 + tips


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

UberPhool said:


> Yes, 20x48=$960 + tips


We shall see


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Well $400 in 8 hours all in app starting last night from 9pm to 5am. Plus another $60 after 3hr nap.

Guys, these are not everyday results. But what helps immensely is paying attention to your event calendars and plan out your day hour by hour of where you want to be, at what time, and what you want to accomplish at that location.

Could go longer, not sure if I want to? Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had so few $500 days, can't see 2 of them happening in a row.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberPhool said:


> Yes, 20x48=$960 + tips


You cant work more then 12 hours a day though.

OP, unless there is some special event I say chance is extremly low to zero. Even in a hot market like bay area.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You cant work more then 12 hours a day though.
> 
> OP, unless there is some special event I say chance is extremly low to zero. Even in a hot market like bay area.


In my market, Uber lets you do 16 hours and Lyft allows 12.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> You cant work more then 12 hours a day though.


Don't wanna give anyone ideas, but they could theoretically alternate between Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> In my market, Uber lets you do 16 hours and Lyft allows 12.


Didn't consider that. I guess its possible.

Going to take a lot of stamina and some literal pain in the ass to make it.



Elland Rd said:


> Don't wanna give anyone ideas, but they could theoretically alternate between Uber and Lyft.


Lyft died for me many moons ago. I often forget it exists.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> Is it possible?


Theoretically yes, but highly unlikely, and highly unadvisable. An average hour of non stop trips might yield $25 per hour. Even that would take 40 hours to make $1K.

Obviously with high surge it would be much more possible. But those surges don't come around every day, especially sustained.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You cant work more then 12 hours a day though.
> 
> OP, unless there is some special event I say chance is extremly low to zero. Even in a hot market like bay area.


You can work straight 48hrs switching between U/L/Deliveries lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> View attachment 427081


Do tell more about that $266 X ride. Sounds like a major unicorn right there.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Do we have a list somewhere for the top markets?


I'm sorry you misunderstood me,

it has to be a top market to hit $500 in a day, then it has to be new years eve twice in a row to hit $1000 in 2.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I know &#128514;
> 
> I completely forgot to consider other options. But could you do it? I'm dead after 8 hours.


Depends on the motivation like if your bookie is trying to kill you if you don't come up with a grand in 3 days. Yes you can do it.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

UberPhool said:


> Depends on the motivation like if your bookie is trying to kill you if you don't come up with a grand in 3 days. Yes you can do it.


I'm planning on making a 3 day a week sustainable.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

That $266 x ride is dope. 

I average 700-800 consistently between both apps for Friday and sat. Depending on the event, it sometimes better than new years and I can hit 1k.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Rich2nyce said:


> That $266 x ride is dope.
> 
> I average 700-800 consistently between both apps for Friday and sat. Depending on the event, it sometimes better than new years and I can hit 1k.


300 is pretty common for a Friday here. Saturday though, I have yet to figure it out. 5 years and still hate it.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Sorry y’all. I woke up early, staged...........








....and fell asleep.



Taking the day off. Gave up after $460 first day.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Well $400 in 8 hours all in app starting last night from 9pm to 5am. Plus another $60 after 3hr nap.
> 
> Guys, these are not everyday results. But what helps immensely is paying attention to your event calendars and plan out your day hour by hour of where you want to be, at what time, and what you want to accomplish at that location.
> 
> Could go longer, not sure if I want to? Tomorrow is another day.


Born on third, thought he hit a triple.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Born on third, thought he hit a triple.


Is this a well known quote?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Is this a well known quote?


It describes everyone driving in a good market who dispenses "how to" advice on the forum.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> It describes everyone driving in a good market who dispenses "how to" advice on the forum.


Give me your city I'll give you $15-20/hr


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Is it possible?


Depends on your market. 2 Sunday's ago the stars aligned. I worked 16 hours (with two 1 hour breaks). I made over $600. But, like I said, the stars aligned. Almost all my rides were surged and I had at least 6 to/from airport with them all being +$50 rides. All dropoffs at airport get me a return ride back out. Then the in between rides were all surged.

I tried doing similar this past Sunday. Nope, wasn't working. Demand wasn't the same.

To be honest, making more than $30/hr average over a long period of time can be a stretch. As in pulling that all day long. And your market that might not even be possible.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Depends on your market. 2 Sunday's ago the stars aligned. I worked 16 hours (with two 1 hour breaks). I made over $600. But, like I said, the stars aligned. Almost all my rides were surged and I had at least 6 to/from airport with them all being +$50 rides. All dropoffs at airport get me a return ride back out. Then the in between rides were all surged.
> 
> I tried doing similar this past Sunday. Nope, wasn't working. Demand wasn't the same.
> 
> To be honest, making more than $30/hr average over a long period of time can be a stretch. As in pulling that all day long. And your market that might not even be possible.


I agree. What about someone pulling 12 hours, sleeping for 6, 12 more. Or the 3 hour schedule? Over 48 hours.

Of course not every market can hit $1k in two days. I believe $200 should be reachable in most markets?

I had advertised on fiverr I'd research their city that would get them a solid $100 per day.
no one bought any, maybe priced it too high.

Id be willing to write up a plan for someone for free to try it out.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Depends on your market. 2 Sunday's ago the stars aligned. I worked 16 hours (with two 1 hour breaks). I made over $600. But, like I said, the stars aligned. Almost all my rides were surged and I had at least 6 to/from airport with them all being +$50 rides. All dropoffs at airport get me a return ride back out. Then the in between rides were all surged.
> 
> I tried doing similar this past Sunday. Nope, wasn't working. Demand wasn't the same.
> 
> To be honest, making more than $30/hr average over a long period of time can be a stretch. As in pulling that all day long. And your market that might not even be possible.


What state is this in?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

zhj8485 said:


> What state is this in?


I'm in Utah. That day was all ski tourists coming and going. I'll go into a couple week depression when ski season is over :confusion: :roflmao: :thumbdown:


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Is it possible?


5 years ago in San Diego, sure.

We had a 80% cut of the surge. Ripping off drunks all night long.


----------



## Ubereatsgrubhubcaviar777 (Jan 11, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> Do we have a list somewhere for the top markets?


New York Los Angeles Chicago San Francisco etc


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Vehicle type plays a MAJOR role too. If you can only do uber x or regular lyft, 1k in 2days is harder to do in any market.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Rich2nyce said:


> Vehicle type plays a MAJOR role too. If you can only do uber x or regular lyft, 1k in 2days is harder to do in any market.


I'm not sure. The commission is 28% on XL here vs my 20% X. If 25% than perhaps right. I think that extra 8% really doesn't leave much left except for gas difference between a Prius.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

I just bought a brand new Chevy Mailbu 2020. does that count for UBER X? I can make more money correct? I am in Michigan


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> You cant work more then 12 hours a day though.
> 
> OP, unless there is some special event I say chance is extremly low to zero. Even in a hot market like bay area.


cant drive more than 12 hours per app. I driver up to 15 hours sometimes.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> 5 years ago in San Diego, sure.
> 
> We had a 80% cut of the surge. Ripping off drunks all night long.


80% less drivers too. The surge worked much differently . I miss the old days.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You cant work more then 12 hours a day though.
> 
> OP, unless there is some special event I say chance is extremly low to zero. Even in a hot market like bay area.





ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> cant drive more than 12 hours per app. I driver up to 15 hours sometimes.


The "12 hours" is not a straight online calculation. It's "booked time". So time you have the app on with no accepted pings doesn't count. Unless they changed it recently. The 6 hour calculation you must be offline to reset your time is online time (if you log in that 6 hours will reset, Uber at least sends you a warning "are you sure you want to log in?"). Working Uber and Lyft can go, well, a long time if you are taking pings on both apps. You can log off one app, work the other for 6 hours, reset your time, then switch apps. You could work 24hrs several straight days if you were dumb enough.

I've only had the apps shut me down maybe 2x from driving to long. After 12+ hours, I'm ready to call wrap it up anyway.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

zhj8485 said:


> I just bought a brand new Chevy Mailbu 2020. does that count for UBER X? I can make more money correct? I am in Michigan


Why would you want to take a brand-spankin' new car and use it for Uber?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

zhj8485 said:


> I just bought a brand new Chevy Mailbu 2020. does that count for UBER X? I can make more money correct? I am in Michigan


Dont drive that car for rideshare....


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont drive that car for rideshare....


As long as he/she can clear 50K a year for 3 years, put 10K a year over 3 years towards the car payment. I don't see what the issue is. If you knew what I am paying for my car loan you'd tell me I'm a damn fool. Anything beats paying 200 a week for a rental.

Just make sure you can float your payments for a few months if you are out of work.

Did anyone ever find out how we can keep GAP insurance for a commercial vehicle? Surely there are companies out there that could cover us?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Is it possible?


Technically yes two 18 hour days. Alternative between Uber Lyft. Base rate, surge, bonuses,plus some luck.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> As long as he/she can clear 50K a year for 3 years, put 10K a year over 3 years towards the car payment. I don't see what the issue is. If you knew what I am paying for my car loan you'd tell me I'm a damn fool. Anything beats paying 200 a week for a rental.
> 
> Just make sure you can float your payments for a few months if you are out of work.
> 
> Did anyone ever find out how we can keep GAP insurance for a commercial vehicle? Surely there are companies out there that could cover us?


As long as you are happy that's great
It's kinda crazy to pay that first couple years of depreciation on a new car. 
A couple years go by and your car
looks like its 10 years old and
has 100k miles on it....
Yes and anything beats a rental !!!!


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

The goal is to make the most money in the shortest time, going the shortest distance, not working long hours, killing your car with high mileage.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Rich2nyce said:


> The goal is to make the most money in the shortest time, going the shortest distance, not working long hours, killing your car with high mileage.


In the shortest time? Over a range of hours or are you talking back to back rides? There's a difference.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Is it possible?


Yes, if you can dance with clothes missing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

only if New Years day happens on consecutive days


----------

